# Bottom Bouncers



## bassinteen (Mar 31, 2005)

*Wat Is the Most effective bait for pike?*​
Topwater00.00%Spinnerbait545.45%Deep Diver19.09%Jointed Diver19.09%Shiner19.09%Lipless Divers00.00%Panfish327.27%


----------



## bassinteen (Mar 31, 2005)

i heard that bottom bouncers can be effective for pike. i bought some on that chance. i was wondering if any1 knew wat to rig it with for best results. :sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You're better off throwing a big jig and twister, a soft plastic, trolling spoons and crankbaits, and focusing in on weedlines and ambush areas, rather than trolling with bouncers.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Never tried it....I'm sure it would work.

The problem I see, is that it's targeting just one area of the water column. Now for walleyes that's great, but for Pike you just never know where they are.


----------



## bassinteen (Mar 31, 2005)

well i am gonna be fishing @ a dam and the possibility of catching a pike, carp, muskie, and/or catfish are pretty high


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fishing the dam from shore, or trolling? Are you on the lake side of the dam, or the outflow side of the dam?


----------

